# NYPD Officer Brian Mulkeen Shot and Killed During Bronx Arrest



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

NYPD Officer Shot and Killed During Bronx Arrest


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Condolences to Officer Mulkeen's family and the NYPD


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

Something we see all too often. RIP


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

This has to stop being the norm, rather than the aberration.


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

Thank You to everyone who expressed their condolences. This one is tough. For those of you who don't know the Bronx Boro Anti Crime team is a true group of warriors. These guys are out every night grabbing guns. That is all they do, bad guys with guns. It is because of them, and the few other elite crime teams out there, that shootings and murders are under control. Most cops never get the opportunity, or want to take the risks that these guys take every night. They are part of that one percent of cops that most of us never know or work with. Thank you Brian, you were a true crime fighter and warrior. You will be missed, but you will never be forgotten. I will post arrangements when they become available.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

Sorry for your loss BxDet - glad you're ok. 

On the outside anyway... be safe out there!


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

If anyone has any questions about arrangements please PM me.


----------

